# configuring my voodoo2

## kraylus

in all the various flavours of linux i have yet to actually spend time with the voodoo2. i never really saw a need for it in linux as i didnt expect to be playing any games that would require it... but i was diggin around my software box and i found my copy of unreal tourney.

t'was at that moment when i remembered "holy shit! it's for linux too!"

as such, i was wondering what the first steps i would need to take in getting this voodoo working. it's an SMB BlackMagic Voodoo2 PCI with lik 16mb RAM or some such. i dont recall all the details.

i know that when i ran the gentoo installation disc it didnt detect it among the pci devices (in fact, none of my pci devices were detected.)

all help is appreciated  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wildcard

Doo you know where the driver is located under /usr/portage--I'm thinking about install my 2 16 meg cards for quake and unreal to.

----------

## id10t

The V2 cards are for 3d only, and IIRC, for console only as well.  No problem - they work *really well*.  Go to www.linuxvoodoo.com - they have the files and directions on setting it up properly.  If there is a DRI option, I'd avoid it - hard to get working, and slower than molasses.

----------

## kraylus

they only had RPMs AND they were pretty poor instructions on top of that. it's the bane of linux, i tell ya. i hate that!!

typical linux hardware HOWTO (gentoo forums excluded) by Mr. Crimson Chapeau:

ok all you linux experts out there! you say you wanna install something?? here's all you gotta do!!

rpm -i redhatisgay.rpm

simple as that!!

 *Quote:*   

> but mr red hat...

 

ahem!! that's crimson chapeau!!

 *Quote:*   

> whatever... when i installed the voodoo driver it didnt work... what do i need to configure? where're the config files even kept?

 

config file?

 *Quote:*   

> ... this sucks. linux is gay... im going back to windows

 

FIN

s'why i didn't adopt linux as quick as others. rpm's were a joke. they never worked right and finding an RPM of a dependency that you need to satisfy the requirements for ANOTHER RPM was a pain in the ass. s'why i love portage so much  :Wink: 

in any case, can someone point me to another source? i'll look around a bit and if i find one, i'll post it here. maybe even write a howto for gentoo....

ryan

----------

## kraylus

i would also like to add that precompiled kernels are being packaged into RPMs... no thought required. install the rpm, reboot, good to go.

HOW GAY IS THAT???

for a ppc machine i could understand since all the procs are literally the same. you'd only have to compile for a small number (and a smaller community) but for intel/amd/etc. machines...

good god....

----------

